# Thoughts?



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Thoughts on what this is and how to kill it?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like crabgrass or something similar. Negate, Certainty, or Quinclorac.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

That is what I was thinking also.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Centipede grass by the way.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Lsuwhodat that looks like dallisgrass. If so, the herbicides referenced previously won't kill it. If that is the case, paint the shoots with MSMA or glyphosate.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks all!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Lsuwhodat that looks like dallisgrass. If so, the herbicides referenced previously won't kill it. If that is the case, paint the shoots with MSMA or glyphosate.


https://www.domyown.com/dallisgrass-ap-767.html?keyword=&gclid=CjwKCAjwjbCDBhAwEiwAiudBy_ubu8ksSJyCDz81KT65pRxiTI2Z3BzxaVYGtyWTGJs0FzICt-clTxoCbJEQAvD_BwE

If its Dallisgrass, Certainty will kill it.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Lsuwhodat that looks like dallisgrass. If so, the herbicides referenced previously won't kill it. If that is the case, paint the shoots with MSMA or glyphosate.
> ...


Only when used in conjunction with MSMA, which will kill dallisgrass on its own. I could add that language to a bottle of soap and say that it controls dallisgrass when used in conjunction with MSMA.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks! Another pic


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Lsuwhodat that's definitely not dallisgrass if that is the grass in the first post. That white mid-vein has me wondering if it's johnsongrass. I would try Celsius if you have some.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

This is from the clump along the concrete in the first post.


----------

